# Drywall Texture



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Do a search on this site for "Popcorn ceilings". There are many past discussions regarding the way to scrape these and cahnge the texure surface.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

psc1084 said:


> Right now I have popcorn ceilings and the walls look like pretty much the same thing. So what can I do myself that will look good and be fairly easy for a begginner. Thanks a bunch!!!


*Look good and be fairly easy for a beginner.* If you can come up with something to fit that criteria, You will be a very rich man or woman which ever the case may be.:wink:


----------

